# Orange Beach to Venice and Back



## skindeep (May 31, 2009)

Left Orange Beach Wednesday around 9:00 a.m. on what turned into a 4 day father son trip to Venice to do a little inshore fishing and a little offshore fishing. It was just me and my 12 year old son on our boat and we were meeting another boat that left Tuesday. We ran towards the SW to find the rip shown on Roffers. We finally hit it about 90 miles out. We quickly caught 3 dolphin as we worked our way SW. Around 1:00 pm we catch a nice White Marlin. I captured it all on my new GoPro. I will post the You Tube link but have not figured out how to do any editing (advice appreciated). It was a treat to catch a billfish with just the 2 of us on board. Came in SouthWest Pass and ran up to Cypress Cove for the night to meet our friends. Thursday we wade fished Breton which was a first for me. I had a very close encounter with a Bull Shark so it may be my last time there. It rained on and off and the trout bite was slow. Friday was stormy which delayed our departure. I took another father and 2 sons and nephew out with us as they were planning to fish in their 26 Regulator. It was a wise move on their part since it was 4 foot plus and raining when we cleared SouthPass. We hit Lena but it was in Green water. Ran towards Who Dat rig but stopped short to fish a nice rip. Caught a bunch of dolphin. Ran to the rig 2 miles from Who Dat (noble something or another). Tried tuna fishing with no luck. The other boat with us had some live bait and caught a nice 60-70 YFT. They also caught a white on the rip. Ran back to Cypress Cove in the slop. Left Saturday a.m and fished our way home. Went to Ram Powell first. Put out light tuna gear and immediately have a Blue in the baits (we only have time to get two baits in). He took a look at both and stayed on the surface for a minute plus and then disappeard. We changed tactics but couldnt get him to bite. Hit Marlin, Beer Can and Petronius on ride in with no luck. Rained on us a good bit of the day. The other boat with us ran back to the rip down south. They had an awesome day catching a blue, a white and 20 dolphin. One was 40 lbs and won first place in Rodeo. All in all an incredible 4 day trip to hang with my son and good friends. 
PS Don't tell Mom but lunch was Conecuh Sausuge and dinner was Filet cut with a Dexter Knife, Coke and Cheetos.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

great trip.


----------



## Miss Tradewinds (Apr 27, 2012)

> PS Don't tell Mom but lunch was Conecuh Sausuge and dinner was Filet cut with a Dexter Knife, Coke and Cheetos.


^doesn't get much better than that. Congrats on the white!


----------



## Ron Mexico (Nov 5, 2007)

Great trip Chris!!!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Great job Chris! Nice job on the solo wire and release too! Nice warm up for this weekend. 

I admire you for taking the time to spend four days out on the water with your son. They grow up so fast! Nothing beats the quality of time out there away from cell phones and Face Book!

Robert


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome Chris! Nice pics and video too. Good luck on the Tourney this weekend. Chad came in just a little while ago and I got him squared away with goodies for the tourney.

Hope to see you at the Dinner tomorrow.


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the report. Nice pics and video. You and the mate make a great team. See you this weekend if you are fishing the Billfish Limited tournament. I'll be aboard my 32' Regulator "my share".
Matt


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Sounds like awesome father and son time. Very nice.


----------

